# Strikeforce Pick 'em Title Fight: hixxy vs Machida Karate



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

VS










*For the Title*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

57 views and only 2 bets


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The bets are coming. I for one like to stay rich and bet very close to the event.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

What are their picks?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> What are their picks?


Exactly^^  

I first need to know that too lol 

I repped hixxy to get a clue, try the same


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's why the odds are friendlier than your average fighter vs fighter thing. It's like watching two guys you don't know on TUF go at it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

250k on Hixxy. Bet against him last time around, not again. When was the last time you even lost a 'fight' anyways?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> 250k on Hixxy. Bet against him last time around, not again. When was the last time you even lost a 'fight' anyways?


against Bobby, Kry


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah i have lost one fight since UFC123 back in Nov, and i have taken part in every UFC/Strikeforce event. 11-1 in my last 12 fights..

Hmm lets check the rep out to see if i can give any clues, just hope your not part of the MK camp!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Shit i havent watched fights lol my new job is rough on the hours. I got me some studying to do! :wink03:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Didnt realise you were still alive MK...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm a huge Fanboy of both these guys 

but I think hixxy can pull this one off, even though MK might be p4p number 1 right now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I though i'd never bet against MK but hixxy's streak is no fluke.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys, i wont let you down!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, i wont let you down!


LIIIIIAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I lost creds eh..

_Somebody gonna get they ass kicked.
Somebody gonna get their wig split.
Somebody gonna get they ass kicked.
Somebody gonna get their wig split.
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck.
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck.
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck.
Beat 'em up, beat 'em up, break his neck, break his neck._


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Blame Paul Daley..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Sorry


don't worry hixxy^^ Rauno and I still Love ya to death


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> don't worry hixxy^^ Rauno and I still Love ya to death


Awww.. Love you boys too


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for making me RICH Machida! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

yep, MK p4p number one no doupt about it :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Only for a month or two..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I knew that i shouldn't bet against MK but hixxy was treating SF like his own little playground.. The toughest CPL bet for me so far.


----------

